# Official Memphis vs. Sacramento Game Thread (1/23)



## GNG

<center>*T H E  P Y R A M I D
Friday, January 23rd, 2004
7:00 CST*









 *vs* 
(23-18 / 6th Midwest) .. | .. (30-10 / 1st Pacific)
Complete Standings

*Starting Lineups*
<IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/lorenzen_wright.jpg" ALT="Lorenzen Wright"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/pau_gasol.jpg" ALT="Pau Gasol"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/james_posey.jpg" ALT="James Posey"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_miller.jpg" ALT="Mike Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/jason_williams.jpg" ALT="Jason Williams"</IMG> *vs* <IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/mike_bibby.jpg" ALT="Mike Bibby"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/doug_christie.jpg" ALT="Doug Christie"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/predrag_stojakovic.jpg" ALT="***** Boy"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/brad_miller.jpg" ALT="Brad Miller"</IMG><IMG SRC="http://www.nba.com/media/playerfile/vlade_divac.jpg" ALT="Vlade Divac"</IMG>
Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile..........Profile...............Profile..........Profile..........Profile.........Profile..........Profile

*Matchups to Watch*















James Posey and Peja Stojakovic will do battle in hopefully more ways than one.

</center>









*Head Coach:* Hubie Brown
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
The Grizzlies take their six game winning streak back to the Pyramid to face the Sacramento Kings for the fourth and final time in the regular season. The game will feature a rematch of the Posey/Stojakovic scuffle that occurred a month ago to the day. On December 23rd, Peja tried to run up the score in the closing seconds in a game where he had already bumped a referee after a technical foul call and slapped at Posey's hand later in the game. Posey threw Peja to the ground in retaliation, prompting Posey's ejection, although he was vocally supported by his teammates. To get the better of Peja tonight, Posey will have to stay out of foul trouble, which has limited him in the regular season series against the Kings. The Grizzlies are shooting for a franchise-high seven wins.

*Injury Report*
- Troy Bell (sore left knee), Theron Smith (back spasms), and Ryan Humphrey (concussion) are on the injured list.

*Clubhouse*
Official Memphis/Sacramento Game Thread (11/25)
Official Memphis/Sacramento Game Thread (12/16)
Official Memphis/Sacramento Game Thread (12/23)
Box Score (11/25) - Memphis (89) Sacramento (109)
Box Score (12/16) - Memphis (105) Sacramento (100)
Box Score (12/23) - Memphis (97) Sacramento (114)
Box Score (1/21) - Memphis (88) LA Lakers (82)









*Head Coach:* Rick Adelman
<a class="sag" href="#top">Back to Top</a>

*Notes*
The Kings are sporting the best record in the Western Conference and are coming off a hard-fought victory over the Cavaliers. Stojakovic scored 37 points, continuing his early campaign for MVP, while Vlade Divac put in a near triple-double. Stated in other game threads, Divac and teammate Brad Miller lead the NBA in combined assists for starting post players. The Kings could have put away the Cavs last night, but kept letting Cleveland sneak back into the game. Divac was 1-8 from the free throw line. This is the second game of a six game road trip for the Kings.

*Injury Report*
- Lawrence Funderburke (left Achilles surgery) is out. 
- Chris Webber (left knee rehabilitation) is on the injured list.




<center>
*Click HERE to See NBA.com's Preview for Tonight's Game! *

*Visit the BRAND NEW Grizzlies January Watch Thread!*


*NOTE*: Game Thread Best Viewed Under 1024x768.


*ROUND*







*TOWN*</center>


----------



## talula

The Kings are favored by 1 point tonight.


----------



## MemphisX

I wouldn't miss watching this game for anything. This should be a real intense game after the last one in Sac Town.

I really, really, really want this win.


----------



## c_dog

please let this be a win. this game is important because this is an elite team we're playing. we've beaten them earlier this season, we need to beat them again, let them know it wasn't a fluke. also, in the tough west all the games are important. most importantly, we set a franchise record for longest winning streak if we get this.

kings is one of the few teams in the league that has a bench comparable to the Grizzlies. what's different between the two is that kings have a couple proven stars(Peja, Miller, Bibby). If Posey, Pau, and JWill can hold their own, then hopefully we'd be able to clench this win. this is going to be a fun exciting game. both teams are incredibly athletic.


----------



## UKfan4Life

I believe I have courtside seats to this game. What a great day-before-your-birthday present. :bsmile: Only thing better? First row seats to a UK game.


----------



## Blue Bear

If we are truly a play off contender, and we are moving to the next level, then this is the kind of game that becomes a "must win". 

We got to bring it tonight!! And we've got to shut Bobby Jackson down. He eats our lunch every time we play these guys. He may be the best guard in the league & he comes off the bench!! Oh, to have that kind of talent.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Yep, I got courtside seats next to the bench. :bsmile: Happy day before my birthday to me! :bsmile:

I'm pumped for this game. We beat the Kings last time they came here and it was quite a game. Hopefully we'll be in for another great one tonight.


----------



## talula

Miller is on fire again tonight so far.


----------



## MemphisX

Battier out for the game...DAHNTAY JONES in the game!


----------



## talula

Dahntay Jones is getting playing time tonight. Shane Battier has some bruised ribs and will not return.


----------



## talula

*End 1st* 
Sacramento 28
Memphis 32


*Kings* 
Christie/Miller/Divac - 6 points
Miller - 3 rebounds
Stojakovic/Christie - 2 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Gasol/Williams - 8 points
Wright - 5 rebounds
Williams - 5 assists


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *MemphisX*!
> Battier out for the game...DAHNTAY JONES in the game!




Nice. How nice does he probably feel for getting the chance to play in a huge (huge huge) game like this. Who woulda figured?? 

Jebus (Memphis's basketball deity) would do that though.


----------



## talula

Jason Williams is having a great game. He has 11 points and 7 assists.


----------



## MemphisX

I am starting to feel that what made Earl Watson so good off the bench last season was Brevin Knight running the offense.


Another Sacremento cheap shot on Posey!


----------



## talula

Why the **** did Posey get the technical?


----------



## MemphisX

Posey has Peja on lock so far...long way to go though.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Posey has Peja on lock so far...long way to go though.


:laugh: Hillarious...


----------



## Hibachi!

> Why the **** did Posey get the technical?


Maybe because the idiot tried to get in Millers face and start a fight? I dunno that couldnt be a possibilty could it...


----------



## talula

*Half* 
Sacramento 47
Memphis 62


*Kings* 
Divac - 11 points
Divac - 10 rebounds
Stojakovic - 3 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Miller - 16 points
Wright - 8 rebounds
Williams - 8 assists


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> :laugh: Hillarious...


Why don't you go troll elsewhere?


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *Talula*!
> Why don't you go troll elsewhere?



hahaha


Fight Fight Fight Fight....haha, Sac Fans, they always have make situations interesting.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Why don't you go troll elsewhere?


Some people on this website have the worst comebacks of all time...


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Some people on this website have the worst comebacks of all time...


Comeback? I'd call it a suggestion/advice.


----------



## Dakota

Again, like I said 



> Originally posted by *C-MO 22 LD*!
> Fight Fight Fight Fight


----------



## Hibachi!

Whatever... have fun exiting in the first round...


----------



## XStitchesX

SacKings384 you very entertaining just makes me so......


----------



## Hibachi!

Ya, the Kings will most likely finish #1 and the Grizz will most likely finish #8, ill be happy to face the Grizz in the first round :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi!

> SacKings384 you very entertaining just makes me so......


That makes no sense...


----------



## XStitchesX

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ya, the Kings will most likely finish #1 and the Grizz will most likely finish #8, ill be happy to face the Grizz in the first round :laugh:


Really umm Kings don't go anywhere cause what happen is Ch.. : :Coughs:: oke! ::Coughs::Choke!



> That makes no sense...


Actually if you think about it , it does Kings fan getting alittle mad on Grizz v.s Kings game thread.


----------



## talula

Griz fans, let's get back to the game because it is one heck of a game. :grinning: 


Sacramento 61
Memphis 82


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Ya, the Kings will most likely finish #1 and the Grizz will most likely finish #8, ill be happy to face the Grizz in the first round :laugh:


Sac won't finish #1.


----------



## talula

Once again, let's get back to the game. You guys are missing out.


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *XStitchesX*!
> Really umm Kings don't go anywhere cause what happen is Ch.. : :Coughs:: oke! ::Coughs::Choke!



:rotf: 



> Originally posted by *Talula*!
> Griz fans, let's get back to the game because it is one heck of a game. :grinning:


Yeah I hear ya. I'll try. I wish I could see this game on television, but I am not blessed like those in Memphis.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Sac won't finish #1.


Explain to me whos gonna take it? Come on, the Lakers? The Lakers that are 5 games back? Those Lakers? Or the Timberwolves? Good luck... hell we dont even have C Webb back, hell be back in the second half and it will be a LOCK for #1 spot...


----------



## talula

*End 3rd* 
Sacramento 66
Memphis 87


*Kings* 
Divac - 17 points
Divac - 12 rebounds
Stojakovic - 5 assists


*Grizzlies* 
Williams - 23 points
Wright - 9 rebounds
Williams - 9 assists


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Yeah I hear ya. I'll try. I wish I could see this game on television, but I am not blessed like those in Memphis.


NBA League Pass is having a free preview. Maybe you can see it there.


----------



## Dakota

> Originally posted by *talula*!
> NBA League Pass is having a free preview. Maybe you can see it there.


Nah, I don't think my television gets that channel. Thanks though.


----------



## Hibachi!

Memphis played a good game, Sacramento deserved to lose the way they played, and J Will was absolutely on FIRE, im still not feelin Posey, he tries to act all hard like hes somethin... when he really isnt, Id take Christie over him anyday, he did a good job on Peja, but imo was not the 100% reason Peja had such a bad game...


----------



## talula

*Final*
Sacramento 95
Memphis 109


*Kings*
Divac - 17 points
Divac - 12 rebounds
Stojakovic - 5 assists
Bibby/Wallace - 1 block
Jackson - 3 steals


*Grizzlies*
Miller - 27 points
Wright - 14 rebounds
Williams - 10 assists
Swift - 4 blocks
Posey - 4 steals


Box Score


----------



## talula

I bet UKfan4Life enjoyed himself at the game tonight.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> I bet UKfan4Life enjoyed himself at the game tonight.


Hell yeah I did! You will not believe the atmosphere. Every time, and I mean EVERY TIME, Peja touched the ball, there was an endless barrage of boo's from the crowd. Every time, and again I mean EVERY TIME, Peja was shown on screen, there was yet another barrage of boo's. The courtside seats were nothing short of spectacular. Vlade Divac is HUGE! I know he's tall, and I know there are players taller than him, but man, he is BIG! He's not fat, but he's thick as hell. He made every player on the court look like they were 6'0.

MVP of the game = James Posey. By far.

"Ladies and gentlemen, the Grizzlies didn't _beat_ the Kings. They *DOMINATED* the Kings!"

- Suns vs. Spurs half-time report. :bsmile:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> Sac won't finish #1.


 Yea you're right they won't. 


but Memphis will. :laugh:


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea you're right they won't.
> 
> 
> but Memphis will. :laugh:



Call me crazy, but I don't think he said a thing about Memphis finishing first. Of course, I wouldn't talk much about a team that my guys only split the season against either. :whoknows:


----------



## c_dog

What a win!! Posey was huge. We probably wouldn't have been able to win this easily without him. He's in your face defense really bothered Peja, and you gotta love his intensity. So he got a tech, so what? I'm glad he's into the game, and that he's not gonna take any garbage from Miller.

Keep underestimating the grizzlies! it'll make it a lot easier for us to make the playoffs if teams don't play hard against us.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>talula</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't think he said a thing about Memphis finishing first. Of course, I wouldn't talk much about a team that my guys only split the season against either. :whoknows:


Why should I call you crazy? You're not crazy.  

You just see things through differently. 

And I see em differently. I see Kings being #1 at the end of the season. And I hope that Memphis makes the playoffs. I give credit to Memphis and I've always liked them.

I wouldn't talk much about a team without their best player that your team split the season against either. :whoknows:


----------



## UKfan4Life

What a game last night!

And...

Happy birthday to me! :bsmile:


----------



## talula

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Happy birthday to me! :bsmile:



Happy Birthday!


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't talk much about a team without their best player that your team split the season against either. :whoknows:


This will forever be the franchise and fans with a bunch of excuses. I mean the way they talk you would think they have won something.

or maybe this is where I should cry about not having Mike Dickerson :nonono: :whatever:


----------



## talula

> I wouldn't talk much about a team without their best player that your team split the season against either. :whoknows:


 :verysad: 



> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> or maybe this is where I should cry about not having Mike Dickerson :nonono: :whatever:


and the Bryant Reeves situation, and the number 2 pick, and....... Save this, it will come in handy for us to make excuses after our next loss.  

Its just hard for some people to admit that their team lost and lost badly.

After a few years of being a Grizz fan, I don't find it so difficult. :grinning:


----------



## c_dog

yup, the kings lost, that's the bottom line. they're not the only team that lost one of their key players. grizzlies had its share of bad luck up until Jerry West arrived.

anyway, i think it's amazing how true sac fans are so supportive of webber. i was a sac fan myself(cuz of bibby) but i do not like chris webber at all. okay, he gets 20/10, but there are a couple players who can get 20/10 who would play 82 games a season, and not CHOKE in the playoffs(Reef, Walker). Webber only has slightly better numbers than Reef, but hey, maybe if Reef had better teammates he'd have better stats. I'd trade Webber for Reef simply because Reef is healthy for the entire season. Webber has an ugly contract, worse than Reef. They're paying him superstar money for 30 games a season, that and he's a non-factor in the playoffs, and the kings are such a good team already without him.:no: he sure has very patient fans. I'd go crazy if gasol end up like chris.


----------



## bdachakeya

Yeah, I also trip off people that brings up C. Webb. He's one of the all-time chokers of pro ball. When it comes to facing the Lakers and Shaq, he baggs down like a Big *****. Because of the sucker blood that runs through his body, he's the main reason they didn't reach championship status the past 3 seasons. It's as simple as this: C. Webb is a sissy when it comes to facing the likes of Shaquille. So it wouldn't matter if C. Webb was playing with them right now in tip-top shape, he'd still go back to his sucker ways of being a choker when it's time to step up and be the man. Hell, even Hubie made the reply to a heckler in Sacramento the last time we played out there. The heckler was taunting Hubie from across the court about the Grizzlies and Hubie responded to him by saying, "Hey, Sacramento in the playoffs...Chokers!!!" And when he said the word "Chokers" he put his hands around his neck so that the heckler and the rest of the Queens fans in attendance wouldn't miss out on what he was implying.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Yeah, I also trip off people that brings up C. Webb. He's one of the all-time chokers of pro ball. When it comes to facing the Lakers and Shaq, he baggs down like a Big *****. Because of the sucker blood that runs through his body, he's the main reason they didn't reach championship status the past 3 seasons. It's as simple as this: C. Webb is a sissy when it comes to facing the likes of Shaquille. So it wouldn't matter if C. Webb was playing with them right now in tip-top shape, he'd still go back to his sucker ways of being a choker when it's time to step up and be the man. Hell, even Hubie made the reply to a heckler in Sacramento the last time we played out there. The heckler was taunting Hubie from across the court about the Grizzlies and Hubie responded to him by saying, "Hey, Sacramento in the playoffs...Chokers!!!" And when he said the word "Chokers" he put his hands around his neck so that the heckler and the rest of the Queens fans in attendance wouldn't miss out on what he was implying.


Who the hell on your team is a proven winner? Pau? Wait Pau hasnt even been in the damn playoffs! Jason Williams? We got swept in 4 games by the Lakers and the next year when we drop his sorry *** and took Mike Bibby went to 7... Is Battier a proven winner? Is Mike Miller? O yes, the Grizzlies are STACKED full of winners...O and Hubie? No championships either, the Kings may not have won it yet, but theyve come a hell of alot close than the Grizzlies, and Kings will at least advance to the second round in the playoffs, the Grizzlies will get a quick first round exit, and Hubie can talk some more crap from his leather sofa...


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell on your team is a proven winner? Pau? Wait Pau hasnt even been in the damn playoffs! Jason Williams? We got swept in 4 games by the Lakers and the next year when we drop his sorry *** and took Mike Bibby went to 7... Is Battier a proven winner? Is Mike Miller? O yes, the Grizzlies are STACKED full of winners...O and Hubie? No championships either, the Kings may not have won it yet, but theyve come a hell of alot close than the Grizzlies, and Kings will at least advance to the second round in the playoffs, the Grizzlies will get a quick first round exit, and Hubie can talk some more crap from his leather sofa...


You're lucky I'm not a moderator or administrator on this site. 

Your team got worked. No one said anything about the Grizzlies having a winning history -- just that the Kings don't have one. But if you want some facts, Shane Battier won an NCAA title with Duke. He's had a veteran's mentality since he's entered the league because he's succeeded in literally almost everything in his life. Whatever you want to blather on about the franchise, Shane individually is undeniably a winner. Hubie Brown won a championship in the ABA when that meant something and has been heavily involved with basketball, as a class act BTW, for decades. The man certainly isn't exactly a loser. 

The difference between us is that Grizzlies fans (on the whole) don't act and sound like arrogant, insecure crybabies when our team loses a game. With the exception of one or two Kings fans, your board is filled with 16-year-old boy diatribes, whining about how you ALMOST beat the Lakers years ago. It's getting a little sad, actually. Live in the present. You have a good team now, but you haven't won jack now, then, or ever. So stop acting like it. Your team was owned. Peja was owned. Live with it.

And while we appreciate the littany of your immature insights and insecure-little-boy ramblings, it's really dragging down the content of this particular message board. If you want to go ruin the Kings board or the Lakers board, then I'm completely fine with that. Stay off this board though. We don't want or need dunces like yourself.


----------



## Hibachi!

O thats right, so he can CALL people choke artists, but when u say it back its different... He specifically called the Kings choke artists and i simply said that the Grizzlies havent won crap either... College and ABA doesnt freaking count...


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Who the hell on your team is a proven winner? Pau? Wait Pau hasnt even been in the damn playoffs! Jason Williams? We got swept in 4 games by the Lakers and the next year when we drop his sorry *** and took Mike Bibby went to 7... Is Battier a proven winner? Is Mike Miller? O yes, the Grizzlies are STACKED full of winners...O and Hubie? No championships either, the Kings may not have won it yet, but theyve come a hell of alot close than the Grizzlies, and Kings will at least advance to the second round in the playoffs, the Grizzlies will get a quick first round exit, and Hubie can talk some more crap from his leather sofa...


Wow. This is the worst post I've ever read on these boards. Are you aware that Hubie Brown is one of the best coaches in this league, and one of the best there ever was? No championships? That's because when he finally got to the NBA, he didn't stay coaching much longer (I think) until now. He does have a championship. He won the '74-'75 championship with the Kentucky Colonels back in the ABA days, which was then stacked with some of the old NBA legends we know so well today (Dr. J, as a prime example).

Oh yeah, as for the no championships thing, the Kings have also been around much longer than the Grizzlies. The Kings don't have to build a decent basketball program, as they did that quite a few years ago. Right now, the Grizzlies are at that stage. Battier, Miller, Pau (even though I'm not a big Pau fan), JWill, Posey, and just about every player on the Grizzlies are good players. No, they aren't proven winners. Why? They either just got traded here or were drafted when the Grizzlies were in Vancouver where the Grizzlies were poorly managed, coached, and couldn't win a game. Now, the Grizzlies are rolling. The Grizzlies are still building, but have come miles and miles from where they were 2 years ago and every year before that. Jerry West has worked absolute wonders and Hubie is doing an unbelievable job as a coach.

As for JWIll, he was good in Sac, but just couldn't play well in the fourth quarter. In case you haven't noticed, *he has flourished under Hubie Brown.* He's gotten the Grizzlies out of some hairy situations (how many 3's did he hit in the closing minutes against the Sonics?) and has gone from not playing defense at all, to being a solid defender.

Hubie is one of the greatest coaching minds in basketball, and if you don't know that, then, well, you obviously have a lot of basketball history studying to do now don't you? Now quit crying. Sacramento lost, Memphis won, the season series is split. Life goes on.


----------



## talula

:cthread:


And on that note, I'm closing this thread, as it has become rather ridiculous, redundant, out of hand. The same things can only be said over and over and over and over and over so many times.


----------



## tigerblue

wait dont close it! i love to hear the :king: fans,


----------



## Hibachi!

Well, now that its open again, Hubie has been in the NBA for 11 seasons... and talking about Reef not choking? Uhh, did you see game 7 against Portalnd in the finals? The Lakers made a HUGE comeback in the fourth, where was Reef? As far as Walker goes, he doesnt give u the consitency that Webber does nor the low post game that Webber does, nor the DEFENSE that Webber does... and i was simply saying, who is Hubie Brown to talk when he hasnt won anything either, thats like Larry Brown talking crap to a Dallas fan for not winning a championship, well neither has Larry Brown, and Larry Brown is one of the greatest coaches of all time! 



> Yeah, I also trip off people that brings up C. Webb. He's one of the all-time chokers of pro ball. When it comes to facing the Lakers and Shaq, he baggs down like a Big *****. Because of the sucker blood that runs through his body, he's the main reason they didn't reach championship status the past 3 seasons. It's as simple as this: C. Webb is a sissy when it comes to facing the likes of Shaquille. So it wouldn't matter if C. Webb was playing with them right now in tip-top shape, he'd still go back to his sucker ways of being a choker when it's time to step up and be the man. Hell, even Hubie made the reply to a heckler in Sacramento the last time we played out there. The heckler was taunting Hubie from across the court about the Grizzlies and Hubie responded to him by saying, "Hey, Sacramento in the playoffs...Chokers!!!" And when he said the word "Chokers" he put his hands around his neck so that the heckler and the rest of the Queens fans in attendance wouldn't miss out on what he was implying.


Funny, because Webber doesnt EVEN GUARD SHAQ!!!


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Well, now that its open again, Hubie has been in the NBA for 11 seasons... and talking about Reef not choking? Uhh, did you see game 7 against Portalnd in the finals? The Lakers made a HUGE comeback in the fourth, where was Reef? As far as Walker goes, he doesnt give u the consitency that Webber does nor the low post game that Webber does, nor the DEFENSE that Webber does... and i was simply saying, who is Hubie Brown to talk when he hasnt won anything either, thats like Larry Brown talking crap to a Dallas fan for not winning a championship, well neither has Larry Brown, and Larry Brown is one of the greatest coaches of all time!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, because Webber doesnt EVEN GUARD SHAQ!!!


This thread was closed initially because you were causing problems with your trolling. The same will happen if you continue with this tired crud. It's a shame that you can't simply leave this forum and annoy Laker fans exclusively on their board.

And Hubie Brown has an ABA title under his belt. That qualifies as "anything."


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> And Hubie Brown has an ABA title under his belt. That qualifies as "anything."


Don't forget to throw in the fact that the ABA was stacked with players who went on to be in the NBA HOF and NBA legends.


----------



## Hibachi!

O, i forgot... Message boards are supposed to be people that agree on everything, cuz if they dont its trolling... Ok next time ill come here and say Pau is the greatest and Hubie is the greaterst coach of all time...:no:


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> O, i forgot... Message boards are supposed to be people that agree on everything, cuz if they dont its trolling... Ok next time ill come here and say Pau is the greatest and Hubie is the greaterst coach of all time...:no:


Well first, probably over half of the Memphis fans that post here aren't exactly big Pau fans, and the people that call in on the radio shows are always complaining about how Pau is so soft and how he always whines to the refs (which is entirely true), but hey if you think he's the greatest, fine by us. Oh and Hubie may not be the greatest of all time, but he's easily one of the greatest basketball minds of all time (which anyone who knows about anything of the history of ABA/NBA already knows), so you're getting closer. Honestly, I thought it was a well-known fact that Hubie was one of the greatest coaches to ever coach, but I guess not.


----------

